# Twin Bridges Fernvale Wednesday 28/11/07



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

StevenM said:


> Sorry for the late notice


I like your forward planning Steve :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

How did you go Steve?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I used to go swimming there as a kid, it's a lovely place!


----------

